# Soy tranquilo/tranquila



## Markekdevon

Wanting to perform a simple version of La liebre y la tortuga in class. I'm confused whether a boy playing either main part as a male hare / tortoise - which are both feminine nouns - should use the feminine or masculine form of the adjective: eg Soy siempre tranquilo/a; soy siempre apurado/a etc
Thank you


----------



## Bevj

Welcome to the forums. 
Please explain your question a bit more clearly.
Are you asking whether a boy playing the part of a female animal should use the feminine form of the adjective?


----------



## Markekdevon

Bevj said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> Please explain your question a bit more clearly.
> Are you asking whether a boy playing the part of a female animal should use the feminine form of the adjective?


updated, thank you


----------



## Circunflejo

Feminine. It's not the boy who speaks but the _liebre _or the _tortuga_.


----------



## Markekdevon

Circunflejo said:


> Feminine. It's not the boy who speaks but the _liebre _or the _tortuga_.


But assuming it's a male hare / tortoise?


----------



## Circunflejo

Markekdevon said:


> But assuming it's a male hare / tortoise?


Son sustantivos epicenos. Una liebre. Una tortuga. If you want to specify, una liebre macho/hembra; una tortuga macho/hembra. But the tale doesn't specify so there's no need to change it.


----------



## Markekdevon

Circunflejo said:


> Son sustantivos epicenos. Una liebre. Una tortuga. If you want to specify, una liebre macho/hembra; una tortuga macho/hembra. But the tale doesn't specify so there's no need to change it.


Normally, in my experience, a little boy will want to play a little boy-male animal; in that case is it ok for him to say eg "estoy cansado" etc
Thanks


----------



## Circunflejo

Markekdevon said:


> Normally, in my experience, a little boy will want to play a little boy-male animal; in that case is it ok for him to say eg "estoy cansado" etc


No if we are talking about liebre and tortuga. You should look for a play with lions, lynx(es), rabbits, dogs, cats... But that's just my point of view (based on grammar). In Sesam Street, there was the _rana Gustavo _(Kermit the frog) who was the _reportero más dicharachero_ but note that it wasn't just the _rana _but that the _rana _had a proper name _Gustavo_ being the male proper name the one that made the use of masculine acceptable; even more if sometimes the _rana _part was omitted in speech (I'm not totally sure if it was sometimes omitted). On the liebre and the tortuga tale, unfortunately for you, there's no proper name for the animals.


----------



## Ballenero

Markekdevon said:


> Normally, in my experience, a little boy will want to play a little boy-male animal; in that case is it ok for him to say eg "estoy cansado" etc
> Thanks


Of course yes!
If a male turtle could speak, he would say: _estoy cansado._
And a tired female turtle would say: _estoy cansada_.


----------



## gengo

Ballenero said:


> Of course yes!
> If a male turtle could speak, he would say: _estoy cansado._
> And a tired female turtle would say: _estoy cansada_.



Thank you, Ballenero!  I was going crazy reading Circunflejo's posts, because what he said didn't make sense to me.  If a boy is playing the part of una tortuga, we can assume* that esa tortuga es un macho, and therefore, that male tortoise will use masculine forms of speech in Spanish.

* Yes, I'm ignoring transgender children, etc.


----------



## Circunflejo

gengo said:


> esa tortuga es un macho, and therefore, that male tortoise will use masculine forms of speech in Spanish.


It all depends on your reference. As a man, I'm _(hombre) español _but, as a person, I'm _(persona) española*_. In the latter case, I make use of feminine adjectives to talk about myself and in the former case I make use of masculine adjectives. Being the grammatical gender of _liebre _and _tortuga _feminine, adjectives should agree with it as they do in the case of _persona_. Gramatically, there isn't much room for discussion here. The 2.9d of the NGLE is pretty clear: RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA. Of course, personal opinions may agree or disagree with grammar but in a language forum grammar should rule.

*And that doesn't make me any less (nor any more) _hombre español_.


----------



## Markekdevon

gengo said:


> I understand what you are saying, and of course I agree with you, up to a point.  But the context here is a skit being performed by children, one of whom is a boy playing a tortoise.  I just can't imagine that he would use feminine forms in his speech just because he is playing an animal whose noun is feminine in Spanish.  After all, there are male tortugas, too, and as Ballenero said, if a male tortuga could talk, he would say "estoy cansad*o*."


That's what I was getting at I guess Gengo, and Ballenero: if a male tortuga could talk he would say "estoy cansadO", despite the noun tortuga being feminine. Cool, thanks


----------



## Circunflejo

Markekdevon said:


> if a male tortuga could talk he would say "estoy cansadO", despite the noun tortuga being feminine.


There's no way to prove it. On the other hand, we can prove what grammar says. If you don't want to follow what grammar says, that's fine too. It's a play so you can consider it all a fiction and make use of whatever adjectives you want (you could even invent your own ones) but you should had warned us beforehand that you didn't care about grammar.


----------



## Mister Draken

Si la tortuga nunca especifica su nombre (y suponemos que el nombre revela indubitablemente el género, pero esto no siempre es así), la persona que interpreta ese papel tendrá que respetar la gramática. Dira, por ejemplo: «Hola. Soy una tortuga y estoy cansada». Ahora bien, si otro personaje le pregunta «¿Y cuál es tu nombre, tortuga?». La tortuga responde: «Me llamo Ernesto». A partir de allí, ¿no tendría que usar el masculino porque ya todo el público sabe que es un varón? Yo creo que sí. Pero si en toda la obra no se los llama (a la tortuga y a la liebre) por sus nombres pues seguirán estando cansadas, tranquilas, etc. en femenino. La gramática es la gramática.

Incluso podría darse un juego interesante.

Liebre (cuyo nombre es Alicia):  «Por qué me dijiste que estabas cansada si te llamas Ernesto?»
Ernesto: «Como tortuga estoy cansada, pero como Ernesto estoy cansado. ¿Tú también estas cansada, liebre?
Liebre: Sí, porque me llamo Alicia. Yo siempre estoy cansada.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Siempre lo he visto en femenino, los personajes son " la tortuga" y "la liebre" da igual quién los interprete. La liebre y la tortuga - Mundo Primaria
Lo mismo pasa con la cigarra y la hormiga/ el zorro y el cuervo/ la zorra y las uvas
Aunque un niño haga de cigarra,  es " la cigarra". Si una niña hace de cuervo sigue siendo "el cuervo".


----------



## gato radioso

Mister Draken said:


> Si la tortuga nunca especifica su nombre (y suponemos que el nombre revela indubitablemente el género, pero esto no siempre es así), la persona que interpreta ese papel tendrá que respetar la gramática. Dira, por ejemplo: «Hola. Soy una tortuga y estoy cansada». Ahora bien, si otro personaje le pregunta «¿Y cuál es tu nombre, tortuga?». La tortuga responde: «Me llamo Ernesto». A partir de allí, ¿no tendría que usar el masculino porque ya todo el público sabe que es un varón? Yo creo que sí. Pero si en toda la obra no se los llama (a la tortuga y a la liebre) por sus nombres pues seguirán estando cansadas, tranquilas, etc. en femenino. La gramática es la gramática.
> 
> Incluso podría darse un juego interesante.
> 
> Liebre (cuyo nombre es Alicia):  «Por qué me dijiste que estabas cansada si te llamas Ernesto?»
> Ernesto: «Como tortuga estoy cansada, pero como Ernesto estoy cansado. ¿Tú también estas cansada, liebre?
> Liebre: Sí, porque me llamo Alicia. Yo siempre estoy cansada.


----------



## Circunflejo

gengo said:


> I was going crazy reading Circunflejo's posts, because what he said didn't make sense to me.


As you can see from the previous posts (16 to 18), I wasn't crazy.


----------



## Richard Dick

La Rana René:
"Él habla" interpretando (masculino).

*Va según el libreto.


----------



## Ballenero

No se está discutiendo que se pueda decir: una tortuga cansado, eso está mal.
Sino que hay un personaje que es una tortuga y es chico.
En el mundo de las tortugas hispanohablantes es un chico, entonces ¿cómo va a decir estoy cansada? 
Si es un animal, es un reptil.


----------



## Richard Dick

Ballenero said:


> No se está discutiendo que se pueda decir: una tortuga cansado, eso está mal.
> Sino que hay un personaje que es una tortuga y es chico.
> En el mundo de las tortugas hispanohablantes es un chico, entonces ¿cómo va a decir estoy cansada?
> Si es un animal, es un reptil.


No entendiste el punto. Dije: según el "libreto".


----------



## Marsianitoh

Aquí no estamos hablando de cualquier personaje animal, ni de cualquier tipo de cuento, estamos hablando de una fábula. En las fábulas los animales simbolizan vicios y virtudes humanos, son arquetipos y no se les suele poner nombre propio. Como decía antes,  no es lo mismo hacer de "la rana que quiso ser buey" ( La rana que quiso ser buey - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre, ahí ya puedes ser niño, niña,  de genero fluido o lo que te dé la gana que hablarás en femenino) que de " la rana Gustavo", ese es un personaje concreto, con sexo definido, y por lo tanto aunque una niña haga de Gustavo, hablará en masculino.


----------



## Markekdevon

Muchísimas gracias a todos por las respuestas. Es un tema mas complicado de lo que pensaba, pero ya creo que puedo seguir las reglas sin molestar demasiado a los pequeños 🤩


----------



## Ballenero

Richard Dick said:


> No entendiste el punto. Dije: según el "libreto".


Mi comentario no iba dirigido a ti.
Disculpa.



Marsianitoh said:


> estamos hablando de una fábula.


Entiendo ese punto de vista también


----------



## Richard Dick

Marsianitoh said:


> Aquí no estamos hablando de cualquier personaje animal, ni de cualquier tipo de cuento, estamos hablando de una fábula. En las fábulas los animales simbolizan vicios y virtudes humanos, son arquetipos y no se les suele poner nombre propio. Como decía antes,  no es lo mismo hacer de "la rana que quiso ser buey" ( La rana que quiso ser buey - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre, ahí ya puedes ser niño, niña,  de genero fluido o lo que te dé la gana que hablarás en femenino) que de " la rana Gustavo", ese es un personaje concreto, con sexo definido, y por lo tanto aunque una niña haga de Gustavo, hablará en masculino.


No hay que generalizar. En el cuento de La liebre y la tortuga también un niño puede ser el papel de una liebre y decir "estoy cansado". El público no le va a andar buscando si tiene bolas, "la liebre". ¡Por favor!

En conclusión. Sí... una niña/niño pueden interpretar y decir "estoy cansada/cansado (según su género).


----------



## Circunflejo

Richard Dick said:


> Si una niña/niño pueden interpretar y decir "estoy cansada/cansado (según su género).


Es decir, en tu opinión, el género del actor o de la actriz prima sobre el del personaje. En mi opinión, eso no es interpretar sino otra cosa.


----------



## Richard Dick

Circunflejo said:


> Es decir, en tu opinión, el género del actor o de la actriz prima sobre el del personaje. En mi opinión, eso no es interpretar sino otra cosa.


Pues es en clase, no en un teatro de Londres, París, etc.


----------



## Circunflejo

Richard Dick said:


> Pues es en clase


Sí, una clase en la que no se enseña a hablar correctamente y en la que tampoco se enseña lo más básico de la interpretación porque se tienen otras prioridades. Si todos los padres comparten las mismas prioridades, estarán contentos. De lo contrario, puede que alguno no quede contento.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Richard Dick said:


> Pues es en clase, no en un teatro de Londres, París, etc.


La Tortuga Y La Liebre | Infantiles
Ahí tienes un guión de la susodicha fábula, en femenino todo el rato, no importa quién se mete en el disfraz, una vez dentro se convierte en tortuga, liebre o lo que sea y habla según el género gramatical  del bicho que corresponda.


----------



## Rocko!

Markekdevon said:


> Wanting to perform a simple version of La liebre y la tortuga in class. I'm confused whether a boy playing either main part as a male hare / tortoise - which are both feminine nouns - should use the feminine or masculine form of the adjective: eg Soy siempre tranquilo/a; soy siempre apurado/a etc
> Thank you


No quiero entrar en polémicas con los compañeros forenses, prefiero seguir en mis vacaciones. Revisa la versión animada de Disney. La tortuga se llama Toby y dice “me has pillado distraído”, y la liebre se llama Max. Aparentemente la historia se puede narrar como una fábula o como un cuento infantil (reinterpretación o adaptación).
Y aunque el idioma original de la versión de Disney es el inglés, no hubo manera de obviar, al momento de hacer el doblaje, que los personajes usaban ropa masculina, una situación que en un salón de clases surge también con la identidad de los niños que actúan. En la fábula, no hay un niño dentro de la tortuga. En la representación de la historia sí lo hay y es un compañero de clases. Estamos hablando de niños en un país cuyo idioma principal no es el castellano.
Saludos.


----------



## Mister Draken

Rocko! said:


> No quiero entrar en polémicas con los compañeros forenses, prefiero seguir en mis vacaciones. Revisa la versión animada de Disney. La tortuga se llama Toby y dice “me has pillado distraído”, y la liebre se llama Max. Aparentemente la historia se puede narrar como una fábula o como un cuento infantil (reinterpretación o adaptación).
> Saludos.



Disney. ¿Disney? ¡Disney!  ¿Te das cuenta de que Disney ha destrozado cuanto relato clásico ha caído en sus manos? En serio. ¿Disney?


----------



## Rocko!

Mister Draken said:


> Disney. ¿Disney? ¡Disney!  ¿Te das cuenta de que Disney ha destrozado cuanto relato clásico ha caído en sus manos? En serio. ¿Disney?


  
Si, es verdad lo que dices. Ha destrozado relatos y ha modelado mentes. Entiendo que hay una diferencia de opiniones irreconciliable entre personas como tú que tuvieron el privilegio de tener libros en su infancia, y personas como yo que solo tuvimos a Disney.
Saludos.


----------



## lagartija68

La tortuga macho dice: "Estoy cansado".
La tortuga hembra dice: "Estoy cansada".
La liebre macho dice: "Estoy cansado".
La liebre hembra dice: "Estoy cansada".
La persona que es varón dice: "Estoy cansado".
La persona que es mujer dice: "Estoy cansada".


----------



## Marsianitoh

lagartija68 said:


> La tortuga macho dice: "Estoy cansado".
> La tortuga hembra dice: "Estoy cansada".
> La liebre macho dice: "Estoy cansado".
> La liebre hembra dice: "Estoy cansada".
> La persona que es varón dice: "Estoy cansado".
> La persona que es mujer dice: "Estoy cansada".


El personaje que se llama " la tortuga" dice "cansada", piensa en la fábula, ¿qué dicen los animales que están viendo la carrera? ¿"¡ Ya llega la tortuga! ¡Qué cansado viene!"? Me temo que no.


----------



## Ballenero

Otra posibilidad sería evitar
toda referencia al género.

-¡no puedo más!-
-¡uf, qué cansancio!-
en vez de 
 -estoy cansada-


----------



## Mister Draken

Absolutamente de acuerdo. Sin embargo, podría resultar difícil de mantener en toda una obra de teatro.


----------



## Richard Dick

Marsianitoh said:


> El personaje que se llama " la tortuga" dice "cansada", piensa en la fábula, ¿qué dicen los animales que están viendo la carrera? ¿"¡ Ya llega la tortuga! ¡Qué cansado viene!"? Me temo que no.


Eso es meramente en el cuento/fábula. En la "actuación" es otra cosa.


----------



## Mister Draken

Richard Dick said:


> Eso es meramente en el cuento/fábula. En la "actuación" es otra cosa.


¿Nos aclararías la diferencia entre el cuento/fábula y la obra de teatro que se basa justamente en ese cuento/fábula? ¿Usan distintas gramáticas?


----------



## Rocko!

Mister Draken said:


> ¿Nos aclararías la diferencia entre el cuento/fábula y la obra de teatro que se basa justamente en ese cuento/fábula? ¿Usan distintas gramáticas?


No soy Richard (quien citó a Marsianitho), pero al menos para mí es claro que se está refiriendo a que no necesariamente tienen que coincidir las líneas correspondientes a la voz narradora con las líneas que conforman los diálogos de los personajes.

Narrador: La máxima autoridad judicial del recinto señaló firmemente que no estaba *dispuesta/dispuesto* a perdonar al acusado.
Juez: no estoy *dispuesto* a pasar por encima de la ley, por lo tanto, sentencio al acusado a diez años de prisión.

(El narrador solamente hubiera hecho la concordancia en femenino si la frase hubiese sido menos compleja: "*La máxima autoridad judicial no estaba dispuesta a perdonar al acusado*", pero el diálogo siguiente, dicho por un varón, seguiría diciendo "*dispuesto*".)

Desconozo qué tan extensa es esta fábula en su redacción y en el tiempo necesario para su representación. Disney la hizo en pocos minutos.

Narrador: ¡qué *cansada* viene la tortuga!

Tortuga: (personaje actuado por un varón) ¡Qué *cansado* ya estoy!

De las personas que montan obras yo esperaría derroches de creatividad en lugar de inflexibilidades. Y me parece antipedagógico obligar a un niño a hablar con expresiones que no corresponden a las de su género.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Rocko! said:


> Y me parece antipedagógico obligar a un niño a hablar con expresiones que no corresponden a las de su género.


¡ Pero bueno! El niño va metido en un disfraz de tortuga o de liebre, en la representación no es un niño, es una tortuga lenta o una liebre veloz, hace el papel de un animal que resulta ser femenino. Está jugando y desarrollando su imaginación.


----------



## Richard Dick

Mister Draken said:


> ¿Nos aclararías la diferencia entre el cuento/fábula y la obra de teatro que se basa justamente en ese cuento/fábula? ¿Usan distintas gramáticas?


Si uno se basa en el script "original" del cuento (narrativa), allí sí estoy de acuerdo.

Pero por otra parte, un niño puede personificar a la liebre y se basarían en el género de él, con otro script


Marsianitoh said:


> No creo que sea para tanto, ese tipo de representaciones son muy comunes aquí también y a nadie ( independientemente de su formación e ideología ) le sorprende que su hijo haga de " la tortuga" y diga " soy lenta" o, yo qué sé,  haga de "nube" y diga " soy una nube y vengo cargada de agua". Raro sería lo contrario.¡Es que el castellano es así!
> Si los padres o los niños no lo entienden por ser el inglés su primera lengua, se  les explica. Lo que no me parece lógico es distorsionar el idioma para no despertar suspicacias entre los que lo están aprendiendo.
> La alternativa más fácil, como ya se ha dicho, es ponerle nombre al animal, pero, en mi opinión, ya no será una fábula clásica.


Lo más simple


Marsianitoh said:


> No creo que sea para tanto, ese tipo de representaciones son muy comunes aquí también y a nadie ( independientemente de su formación e ideología ) le sorprende que su hijo haga de " la tortuga" y diga " soy lenta" o, yo qué sé,  haga de "nube" y diga " soy una nube y vengo cargada de agua". Raro sería lo contrario.¡Es que el castellano es así!
> Si los padres o los niños no lo entienden por ser el inglés su primera lengua, se  les explica. Lo que no me parece lógico es distorsionar el idioma para no despertar suspicacias entre los que lo están aprendiendo.
> La alternativa más fácil, como ya se ha dicho, es ponerle nombre al animal, pero, en mi opinión, ya no será una fábula clásica.


Sin poner nombre. Simplemente el niño quiere interpretar la libre, y no van a hacer/obligar,  que su vos y libreto sean femenino.. 

*Son adaptaciones


----------



## Marsianitoh

Richard Dick said:


> Si uno se basa en el script "original" del cuento (narrativa), allí sí estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Pero por otra parte, un niño puede personificar a la liebre y se basarían en el género de él, con otro script
> 
> Lo más simple
> 
> Sin poner nombre. Simplemente el niño quiere interpretar la libre, y no van a hacer/obligar,  que su vos y libreto sean femenino..
> 
> *Son adaptaciones


Su voz será la suya, no hace falta que la feminice ( no creo que a esas edades haya mucha diferencia) pero si es " la liebre" hablará en femenino, dira: !Hola,  soy una liebre rauda y veloz! y los demás personajes dirán, " Ahí llega la tortuga, lenta pero segura". Eso es así por muy raro que os parezca. 
Me parece que estáis haciendo una montaña de un grano de arena y creando un problema donde no lo hay.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> Algunos estamos proponiendo la que no originaría problemas: “soy tranquilo”.
> Si te refieres a la gramática, también es gramatical.


Pues ya me dirás qué gramática sostiene que un sustantivo epiceno de género gramatical femenino puede hacer la concordancia con adjetivos de género gramatical masculino. La de la RAE que enlacé en el mensaje 11 no parece ser una de ellas. Por tanto, salvo que alguien demuestre lo contrario, la opción que propones, desde un punto de vista lingüístico, no es aceptable. Si la opción gramaticalmente correcta se prejuzga irrealizable por cuestiones extralingüísticas y se quieren hacer prevalecer dichos prejuicios, la alternativa, como dije, sería buscar una obra en la que el género gramatical de los personajes a interpretar coincidiera con el género personal de los alumnos que los vayan a interpretar.


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> ...la alternativa, como dije, sería buscar una obra en la que el género gramatical de los personajes a interpretar coincidiera con el género personal de los alumnos que los vayan a interpretar.


Esto no es resolver un problema, es evadirlo. De todas maneras, gracias por hacerme llegar tus opiniones, no las echo nunca en saco roto.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> Esto no es resolver un problema, es evadirlo.


El problema lingüístico lo he resuelto desde mi primera participación en este hilo. Sin embargo, la solución lingüística parecía no ser del agrado de quien abrió el hilo por motivos extralingüísticos. Si el problema lingüístico no se quiere resolver en función de lo que dictaminan las normas lingüísticas, la única alternativa posible que permita respetar las normas gramaticales es evadir el problema.


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> El problema lingüístico lo he resuelto desde mi primera participación en este hilo. Sin embargo, la solución lingüística parecía no ser del agrado de quien abrió el hilo por motivos extralingüísticos. Si el problema lingüístico no se quiere resolver en función de lo que dictaminan las normas lingüísticas, la única alternativa posible que permita respetar las normas gramaticales es evadir el problema.


Sí, de nuevo pido perdón a todos por mi actitud intolerante y grosera.


----------



## Marsianitoh

El problema del OP es que tiene un conocimiento limitado del uso del género gramatical en castellano . Es alguien que quiere decir algo como " soy siempre tranquilo/ soy siempre apurado" lo cual me indica que su dominio del castellano en general es bastante limitado. De ahí que se cuestione algo tan sencillo.
En cuanto a la versión de la fábula, en ningún momento menciona que los personajes sean " "el señor tortuga" sino " la tortuga" , a secas, y la tortuga, os pongáis como os pongáis, es femenino. ¿ Qué va a decir " Soy la tortuga más astuto del mundo" porque el actor que la interpreta sea varón?


----------



## Rocko!

Marsianitoh said:


> El problema del OP es tiene un conocimiento limitado del uso del genero gramatical en castellano . Es alguien que quiere decir algo como " soy siempre tranquilo/ soy siempre apurado" lo cual me indica que su dominio del castellano es bastante limitado.
> En cuanto a la versión de la fábula, en ningún momento menciona que los personajes sean " "el señor tortuga" sino " la tortuga" a secas y la tortuga, os pongáis como os pongáis, es femenino. ¿ Qué va a decir " Soy la tortuga más astuto del mundo" porque el actor que la interpreta sea varón?


Va a decir “soy la tortuga más astuta del mundo”, eso no está a discusión porque no hay otra forma correcta para decirlo. Lo que propondría yo en caso de que el OP efectivamente estuviera hablando de una tortuga macho (en contraposición a una tortuga hembra) son diálogos como los siguientes:
—Soy una tortuga *tranquila*.
—Perdón, ¿qué dijiste?
—Dije que soy *tranquilo*. Las tortugas somos *tranquilas*.
—¿De verdad todas las tortugas son *tranquilas* como tú?
—Bueno, no *todas*. Mi papá obviamente es una tortuga, pero él es muy *ansioso* para todo.


----------



## gengo

Despite the animosity of some of the posts (please, let us endeavor to remain courteous to our fellow foreros), this thread has been very educational to me.  I never would have dreamed that a boy playing the part of a tortoise would use feminine forms in Spanish.  I guess it's because my native language lacks gender (for the most part).  I shared this topic with some of my multilingual friends (some speak Spanish, some don't), all NESs, and they too were all surprised.  That's one of the main reasons I love learning foreign languages:  they never cease to surprise me.

Sigo aprendiendo.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> en caso de que el OP efectivamente estuviera hablando de una tortuga macho (en contraposición a una tortuga hembra)


Si no me falla la memoria, esa información no se especifica en la obra.


Rocko! said:


> Dije que soy *tranquilo*.


Ahí el referente ya no es _tortuga _sino _macho_, o alguna otra palabra de genero gramatical masculino. Dije que soy (un macho) tranquilo.


Rocko! said:


> Mi papá obviamente es una tortuga, pero él es muy *ansioso* para todo.


Ahí la concordancia no se hace con tortuga sino con papá. Mi papá obviamente es una tortuga, pero mi papá es muy ansioso para todo.


----------



## Mister Draken

A ver, un poco de claridad. La fábula se atribuye a Esopo. Es una fábula muy corta. En el tomo 6 de la Biblioteca de Gredos (p. 139) está la fábula completa (que de por sí es bien simple y corta). _Fábulas de Esopo. Vida de Esopo. Fábulas de Babrio_. Int. general Carlos García Gual, Introducciones, traducciones y notas de P. Bádenas de la Peña y J. López Facal, Madrid, Editorial Gredos, 1985. La primera edición es de 1978.
Espero que nadie cuestione las traducciones y el trabajo de difusión de clásicos griegos y romanos de la editorial Gredos en castellano, muchas de las cuales ya son versiones canónicas.

Dice:

«Una tortuga y una liebre discutían sobre quién era más *rápida*. Así, fijaron una fecha y un lugar y se separaron. La liebre, por su natural rapidez, descuidó  el ponerse a la carrera, se tiró  al borde del camino y se durmió. Pero la tortuga, consciente de su propia lentitud, no cesó  de correr, y de este modo tomó la delantera a la liebre *dormida* y se llevó el premio del triunfo.
La fábula muestra que muchas veces el esfuerzo vence a la naturaleza descuidada».

Esopo no especificó los nombres de la tortuga y de la liebre ni el género de ellas (salvo que aparezca alguien en este hilo que sepa griego antiguo y corrija la traducción). Y si el OP quiere una puesta en escena simple y corta, la fábula no puede ser más corta.

Texto griego: Esopo. La liebre y la tortuga


----------



## Rocko!

Ahora que sabemos que una versión clásica carece de diálogos, vemos que se confirma que este hilo es útil. Las propuestas de todo tipo que fueron vertidas aquí, ganaron más valor en lugar de depreciarse.


----------

